# Ghost shifting Di2 front mech



## panda_oz (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi, I have recently upgraded my drivetrain to Di2 and I am experiencing some troubling ghost shifting on the front derailleur. When I shift up or down the cassette on occasion, maybe 1:50 shifts, the front mech will drop from the big ring to the small ring. This only happens when in the big ring. This has happened to me just about every time I have gone out on the bike. I thought I may have bumped the left shifter but this is definitely not the case and it is shifting on its own accord. The trim setting is set correctly (I think) and there is no chain rubbing on the front mech as the chain moves up and down the cassette. I haven't been able to replicate the ghost shift on the stand.
Any advice would be appreciated as this is quite disconcerting and could be dangerous in a sprint/paceline etc


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Make sure that the cable connecting to the shifter is not loose. Sometimes bike shops do not leave enough slack on those cables and people experience issues with Di2 shifting.
Also, make sure that the wire/cable is not kinked somewhere between the shifter and the der.


hope that helps.


----------



## panda_oz (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi, thanks for the suggestion. I have checked the cables at the shifter, junction box and FD and all seems firmly connected (get a nice click as each plug snaps into place). Still seem to be having the problem... help!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Have you done the FD setup on the etube software yet?


----------



## panda_oz (Mar 16, 2014)

I have connected my setup to the etube software but I haven't played with the FD setup through the software, as it is auto trimming and shifting perfectly already.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

You need to do that then.

Go to customize and FD customization or setup or whatever it's called.

Do as it says and it'll most likely solve your problem.


----------



## panda_oz (Mar 16, 2014)

OK thanks, I'll give it a shot and report back.


----------



## Ritsuke (Sep 11, 2015)

And? Interesting to know for future issues.


----------



## panda_oz (Mar 16, 2014)

Was going to get a bit more time on the bike but the issue seems to have been resolved. I didn't go through the FD alignment procedure in the e-Tube software but did a firmware upgrade- battery and RD both got updates (interestingly noting to the FD). I also reconfigured my shift button layout. Have now had ~ 10hrs on the bike without any of the ghost shifting issues I had before !


----------

